# Saddest Halloween I witnessed in my lifetime...



## Aunt Marg (Nov 1, 2020)

Over the years we've seen the number count drop in trick-or-treators, and though this year we chose not to hand candy out this Halloween, as did so many others we know (account Covid-19), it was crushing nonetheless.

There was one small group that walked by (older ones), and just a handful of little ones with their parents, that's it. No Halloween music being played, no warm sounds of excitement of the younger ones calling out "trick-or-treat", no seeing the cute ghouls and goblins running from door-to-door.

It's not at all surprising how accustom we get to certain things... the sounds, the celebrations, the excitement, but remove those details and one quickly feels the pall.


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 1, 2020)

First year I didn't hand out candy or visit my daughter while she took the grandkids out. Hopefully next year will be better.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 1, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> First year I didn't hand out candy or visit my daughter while she took the grandkids out. *Hopefully next year will be better*.


I'm hoping so.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm wondering if this will create a shift in how we choose to celebrate Halloween and put an end to the tradition of going door to door.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 1, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm wondering if this will create a shift in how we choose to celebrate Halloween and put an end to the tradition of going door to door.


It sure makes one wonder, doesn't it.

I do believe we will witness long-lasting and even permanent changes as to how people traditionally and once did things.


----------



## old medic (Nov 1, 2020)

We live out in the country, about everyone around knows us....
Took our tractor and hung a ghost from the front lift with a light on it next to the road, 
Brought out table and chairs next to a fire barrel with a roaring fire...
My brother and I set out there from 4-10...
NOT A SINGLE PERSON STOPPED


----------



## jujube (Nov 1, 2020)

It was bigger than last year in my neighborhood, surprisingly.  Many houses were decorated. There was even a parade of golf carts and quadrunners pulling carts full of kids. 

I was really surprised. I guess people were eager to have some fun.


----------



## gamboolman (Nov 1, 2020)

This was first Halloween since coming home to Texas from over seas.

Out here in far West Texas, Monahans, ms gamboolgal and #1 Daughter, who came to visit from her Paramedic Job in Austin - have handed out piles of Candy to 100+ little Ghosts and Goblins.

It is nice to see Small Town America doing Halloween they way I remember it 50 to 60 years ago. 

The Law is patrolling regular here - will be no foolishness.

Lots trucks flying American Flags and Trump flags.

A very pleasant evening.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 1, 2020)

We had a lot more kids than expected this year and it looked like there had been special effort put into their costumes. We only had little ones, there were no teens like we normally have.

Personally I think these kids were so tired of being cooped up that this event was very important this year. They were all cute.

..... And I had to break into my personal stash of candy LOL.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 1, 2020)

Well, unless either a vaccine is made and/or people in America do what they are suppose to do, of which many, many don't.........next Halloween will be the same. Hate to say that, but..........


----------



## StarSong (Nov 1, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm wondering if this will create a shift in how we choose to celebrate Halloween and put an end to the tradition of going door to door.


I doubt it and certainly hope not.  

People are hungry to return to life as usual and trick-or-treating is a treasured tradition. Our area saw a huge dip in the number of TOT kids post 9-11. By the following year we were delighted that the numbers bumped right back up.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 1, 2020)

We usually take my daughter to trunk or treats and then to a haunted house or barn etc. This year we had a nice dinner, watched movies and hid bags of candy all around sort of like an Easter egg hunt.
First pic is of my daughter who is 27, 4ft tall and mentally age 5. I joke I will be trick or treating at age 90 with her. 
Second pick is of my daughter and my daughter in law as Beetlejuice.
We had a great time.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 1, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> We usually take my daughter to trunk or treats and then to a haunted house or barn etc. This year we had a nice dinner, watched movies and hid bags of candy all around sort of like an Easter egg hunt.
> First pic is of my daughter who is 27, 4ft tall and mentally age 5. I joke I will be trick or treating at age 90 with her.
> Second pick is of my daughter and my daughter in law as Beetlejuice.
> We had a great time.
> View attachment 131487View attachment 131488


Awww... how sweet is that, Becky! 

I love it!


----------



## needshave (Nov 1, 2020)

My only trick or treater.... My nephew Lucca. By the way he's dressed up to be a Bumble Bee....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 1, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm wondering if this will create a shift in how we choose to celebrate Halloween and put an end to the tradition of going door to door.


I think it was coming to an end anyway.  Most children in our area were going to the mall as stores hand out candy or cars would to a church parking lot and do a truck trick or treat all during daylight hours.  Much safer.  No one did trick or treat in our area via virus.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 1, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> We usually take my daughter to trunk or treats and then to a haunted house or barn etc. This year we had a nice dinner, watched movies and hid bags of candy all around sort of like an Easter egg hunt.
> First pic is of my daughter who is 27, 4ft tall and mentally age 5. I joke I will be trick or treating at age 90 with her.
> Second pick is of my daughter and my daughter in law as Beetlejuice.
> We had a great time.
> View attachment 131487View attachment 131488


Well, my guy is 33, mental age 6.  .  Great picture.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 1, 2020)

Some families here, built themselves a "candy chute" that went from front porch to their sidewalk. Trick or Treaters would walk up to the end of the chute and the homeowner would put candy into the top and it would slide down to the end of the chute. Kids would catch it there.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 1, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I think it was coming to an end anyway.  Most children in our area were going to the mall as stores hand out candy or cars would to a church parking lot and do a truck trick or treat all during daylight hours.  Much safer.  No one did trick or treat in our area via virus.


It's been split here for a few years.  

More structured events and less door to door.

It's also become one of the major drinking nights of the year.

I think that breaking the tradition for a year or two will give many people an excuse to drop the expense associated with traditional Halloween activities like buying commercially made costumes, decorations, candy, etc...

IMO it will move to a less expensive and safer family/friends night with movies, pizza, snacks, and old people telling boring stories about Halloween nights from long long ago.

We'll see.


----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 1, 2020)

A good friend of mine really enjoys putting up all manner of decorations for Halloween.  He says it is the most fun holiday for him and his wife.  On the other hand, neither my wife nor I pay any attention to Halloween anymore.  We have nothing against it, however, we have never had trick or treaters at our door since moving in to our condo.  

More recently there have been a couple of families with kids move in to our building, but the kids never trick or treat in the building.  The kids I have met in the building have all been very nice, so I suspect they just don't want to bother their neighbors since most of us are older folks.  My wife and I did enjoy handing out candy to kids when we had our house though, and we do buy a small bag of candy every year just in case the kids in the building do want to trick or treat.  When I was working full time, I would just bring the candy in to work for everybody to eat the next day.  Now, I just bring it to the community room for those who attend coffee every day.

Tony


----------



## Jules (Nov 1, 2020)

No T&Ting was good for the stores that have had severe financial issues this year.  Maybe they’ll be able to eliminate or cut it down again next year.  

Sales of decorations and outfits, especially for adult parties, is big money.  Not much demand this year. 

Usually a couple of days after Halloween, the candy will be on sale for radically reduced prices.  I’d better check that out.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 1, 2020)

Jules said:


> No T&Ting was good for the stores that have had severe financial issues this year.  Maybe they’ll be able to eliminate or cut it down again next year.
> 
> Sales of decorations and outfits, especially for adult parties, is big money.  Not much demand this year.
> 
> Usually a couple of days after Halloween, the candy will be on sale for radically reduced prices.  I’d better check that out.


W3 have always bought the after Halloween on sale candy so I am avoiding the store this year till it’s all gone.  It sells out pretty fast.  I have got to get my A1C down.  So sad.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2020)

On the news here in Ohio they showed how different people were passing out candy yesterday with drive by throwing of candy to the kiddies, and catapulting treats and "candy chutes".  People were very creative!  It warmed my heart to see that they were still trying to have a good Halloween despite these times we're living now.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 1, 2020)

I recall my dad insisting on answering the door bell on Halloween. He loved to interact with the children. It was as if he got to be a child also for a night. He had a fine heart.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 1, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I recall my dad insisting on answering the door bell on Halloween. He loved to interact with the children. It was as if he got to be a child also for a night. He had a fine heart.


Your dad is a man after my own heart.  Bless him.  
I love Halloween, sorely missed seeing the trick-or-treaters this year, and hope they'll be back in 2021.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 1, 2020)

This was the first time I didn't enjoy Halloween at all. No children knocked on the door. I didn't get to see my granddaughter in person wearing her costume. I also didn't get to see my son whose birthday is Halloween. He turned 50 yrs old. He had a cold so he didn't want to be near family.


----------

